# Black Tips



## love2482 (Nov 14, 2007)

I decided to try something new and got a black tip french manicure. What do you think??


----------



## Marisol (Nov 15, 2007)

I like them. I am tempted to get them but don't know if it will be frowned upon at work. So I guess I better stick to my pink n whites.


----------



## butterflyblue (Nov 15, 2007)

Thats pretty, I have done that in the summer with pinks before.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 15, 2007)

very cute! I like it


----------



## magosienne (Nov 19, 2007)

they can look very cute, but sometimes i'm tempted to go wild and have entire black nails niark niark. be sure to put an extra coat of top coat, chipped black nailpolish is the worst IMO.


----------



## MACmaniac (Nov 19, 2007)

Cute!


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 19, 2007)

different! I like it.


----------



## Gloss (Dec 3, 2007)

I had this done a while ago, with a shimmery black. I really liked it, but I liked it even better with smaller tips (less black).


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Dec 3, 2007)

i like it!!


----------



## Nox (Dec 5, 2007)

That is certainly an interesting twist on the traditional!


----------



## angied (Dec 5, 2007)

The nail techs I work with has all kinds of colors...there are all kinds of colors out there about like eyeshadows....right now I have a coppery color on, I am getting them done next week and think I will go with a red shade for christmas. I will have to post some pics of the colors they have.


----------



## Solimar (Dec 13, 2007)

I have that right now, nude with black tips...the tip on mine is smaller though. I get compliments all the time. It's been my signature since I was in HS.


----------



## Colorlicious (Dec 13, 2007)

yea i like it, i've done this with hot pink!


----------



## PRETTYSECRETS21 (Dec 13, 2007)

i love this!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 13, 2007)

When i grow my nails out, that's how i paint them. I like it.


----------



## adela_dawn (Dec 19, 2007)

my tips are glittery black atm, they look really good


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Dec 19, 2007)

I like them... I get LCN's though so they can't do it black. I mean they CAN but I don't think the place I go to has the Black gel... they would probably be too bold for me to do anyway. But hey they look good on you!


----------



## xxahsinxx (Jan 17, 2008)

looks wikid, u can add to the look by adding a glitter colour underneath the tip


----------



## breathless (Jan 18, 2008)

I Love Black Tips!!


----------



## Raze (Mar 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *TheOpenRoad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like them... I get LCN's though so they can't do it black. I mean they CAN but I don't think the place I go to has the Black gel... they would probably be too bold for me to do anyway. But hey they look good on you! They can do the same effect with black nail polish then put a gel top coat on, thats what my tech does.I love the "french" look with colours and glitters!


----------



## Darla (Mar 5, 2008)

very nice, very exotic without being totally goth.


----------



## clarebear86 (Mar 9, 2008)

ive also doen this with hot pink


----------



## Asha* (Mar 15, 2008)

I like it. It's more interesting than white tips are.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 17, 2008)

it's different. but i don't really like it honestly.


----------

